# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: درخواست اموزش system monitor

## roodgoneh

سلام .لطفا یکی اموزش استفاده از ابزار system monitor رو بذاره ممنونم. :افسرده:

----------

